# Please identify this plant



## mbuchanan (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

This looks like a miniature Java fern. I had a few specimens at one time. I'd be interested to hear what others have to say. It looks like it's got a case of algae, but maybe that's something on the glass.


----------



## mbuchanan (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes it is algae on the glass.
I saved this orphan from sure death at a walmart


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like an undernourished small Cryptocoryne, possibly C. parva or a starved C. x willisii. There also appears to be a stem plant growing up in the middle of it, probably a Najas species.


----------



## mbuchanan (Dec 1, 2008)

HeyPK said:


> It looks like an undernourished small Cryptocoryne, possibly C. parva or a starved C. x willisii. There also appears to be a stem plant growing up in the middle of it, probably a Najas species.


After taking your suggestions with laptop in hand I stand by the aquarium and compare pictures for a match. C parva is the winner. 
Now I can study and feed my new child


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

C. parva is the smallest and possibly the slowest growing Crypt. Most people just keep it alive and may get a few leaves a year, some do better. This plant likes a nutrient rich substrate, so if you don't have that already, I suggest putting a root tab underneath it if you'd like to see it grow. Mine just got covered in BBA in a high tech tank and it didn't grow. Now I'm growing it emersed in Aquasoil and it's really starting to take off (from a C. parva perspective). Mine has almost doubled in size from a couple of months ago. Granted it was small to begin with...

Best of luck!


----------



## megasycophant (Oct 22, 2007)

Rob, what kinda root tabs do you use?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It is going to need iron. It looks iron deficient, now.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

Hey Brian,

I've only ever used Seachem Flourish Tabs which have plenty of iron. I'm sure there's cheaper to be had out there on the Internet. I haven't used them in quite a while since moving to CO2.


----------

